# SF police arrest 35 in protest of fatal shooting



## DET63 (Jul 20, 2011)

SF police arrest 35 in protest of fatal shooting



> *SAN FRANCISCO -- *Gunshot residue was found on the hand of a man fatally shot by San Francisco police, officials said Tuesday, a finding that could bolster officers' assertion that the man opened fire on them before he was killed. Also Tuesday, more than 35 people protesting the shooting were arrested in downtown San Francisco.
> 
> Kenneth Wade Harding, 19, was shot and killed in the Bayview neighborhood Saturday after he allegedly fired at two officers who had asked him if he had a Muni ticket.
> 
> ...


This is a different incident from the one I also started a thread about. A few more of these and The City could see some serious rioting.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 24, 2011)

SFPD Says Man Killed In Bayview Shot Himself



> Kenneth Harding Jr., a 19-year-old Seattle resident, allegedly ran from officers who had attempted to detain him Saturday for fare evasion at a San Francisco Municipal Railway light-rail stop at Third Street and Palou Avenue.


The bullet in his head (.380-caliber) was from his own gun, and was different from the types of bullets that the police guns can fire.


----------

